# Two women get kicked out of Uber after kiss - I would’ve asked for the popcorn



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Two women say an Uber driver kicked them out of his car after he saw them kiss in the back seat. The driver's taxi license, required to drive for Uber in New York City, has been suspended as the New York City Taxi and Limousine Commission investigates what happened.

Alex Iovine, 26, and Emma Pichl, 24, live together in Manhattan and have been dating for nearly two years. The couple was heading back to Manhattan on Saturday after celebrating a friend's birthday at a Brooklyn bar. Iovine says she and her girlfriend were sitting on opposite sides of the back seat when they kissed.

"The middle seat was open. We were just having a conversation throughout the ride and, at one point, we leaned over into the middle and peck-kissed," Iovine told CNN. "That's genuinely all it was."

Uber lists community guidelines on its website, which specify that "you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car," and that there's "no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."

But both Iovine and Pichl say they kissed once, and were not touching inappropriately.

"We understand that someone would feel uncomfortable if people were making out in the car," Iovine says. "But that's not what was going on here."

The two women tell CNN that, several minutes after their peck, the driver pulled over onto the side of a Manhattan road, away from their destination, walked over to the rear passenger side door and opened it, telling them to get out.

In video posted to Iovine's Facebook page, you hear the women asking the driver, "What's the issue?"

The driver says: "It's illegal. You don't do that."

One of the women responds: "Kissing is not illegal."

The driver says: "Yeah, it is illegal. You don't do that here in the car." He later added, "It's disrespectful."

The New York City Taxi and Limousine Commission identified the driver as Ahmad el Boutari. According to a screenshot of his profile, provided to CNN by Pichl, he had a 4.67 rating and received dozens of commendations on the app for "excellent service." Multiple attempts by CNN to reach el Boutari were unsuccessful.

A spokesman for New York City's Taxi and Limousine Commission says el Boutari has been licensed since 2014, and that his license has been suspended after this incident, pending the outcome of the TLC's investigation.

El Boutari told the New York Daily News that he was uncomfortable with the couple's behavior in his car on the whole, not just with the kiss. He said they played loud videos on their phones and that one of the women put her feet up on the seats.

"It's my own car. I didn't feel comfortable with them," he told the newspaper, adding that he asked the couple to stop kissing.

Iovine told the Daily News they didn't behave inappropriately. "We would never disrespect someone else's car in such manner and we always handle ourselves appropriately in public," Iovine said. CNN reached out to the couple about el Boutari's claims.

Both the driver and the riders reported the incident to Uber. The women told CNN Uber refunded their $15 fare.

NYC's TLC, which governs taxis and other "for hire" cars, became aware of the incident after the New York Daily News Story, which included the video the women recorded. TLC spokesman Allan Fromberg says "we reached out to them (the women) immediately and commenced an investigation."

"This blatantly discriminatory behavior described by the complainant is repugnant, and will not be tolerated in the City of New York," Fromberg said.

Uber spokeswoman Susan Hendrick told CNN that the company has removed the driver's access to the app and that it is investigating the incident.

"Uber does not tolerate any form of discrimination, and we have been in touch with the rider regarding her experience," Hendrick said.

Uber's CEO Dara Khosrowshahi told the NY Post that he believes drivers like the one seen in the video "don't belong on Uber."

"This is an open society and Uber is a platform that is available to anybody regardless of your background, your orientation, and that is sacred to us," Khosrowshahi told the NY Post. "It's an unfortunate circumstance and we will do everything we can for that not to repeat."

Meanwhile, Iovine and Pichl say the incident has changed their perspective on being in a same-sex couple in New York City. Normally private, they say they now plan to attend the city's June 24 Pride parade, which celebrates the LGBTQ community.

"We kind of keep to ourselves. We don't get out there much and march in the parade," Iovine says. "But I think this has inspired us to get our voice out there more and get out there to celebrate everything this community has done, (what) we have to offer as human beings and the rights that we deserve."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...women-kiss-then-kicked-out-of-uber/index.html


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I know you guys aren't going to like this, but Uber driver Ahmad el Boutari was well within his Constitutional right to deny service. According to a ruling by the second highest court in the land last June, Mississippi HB 1523 will set precedence for businesses and individuals to deny service based on sexual orientation and gender. Just as people have the right to be LBGTQ other people have the same right not to be associated with that type of lifestyle. Now that's true freedom.

On Thursday, a three-judge panel for the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals lifted the injunction on Mississippi's vicious "religious freedom" law, the worst anti-LGBTQ measure in the country. A federal judge had blocked the law before it took effect, ruling it violated the Establishment and Equal Protection Clauses. The 5th Circuit, however, held that the plaintiffs in the case did not have standing to challenge the law in court, rendering the injunction improper.

HB 1523, the Mississippi bill, constitutes an all-out assault on LGBTQ people and a sweeping effort to legalize discrimination. Under the law:

Businesses can refuse service to LGBTQ people.

Employers can fire (or refuse to hire) workers because of their sexual orientation and gender identity.
Adoption agencies, private and taxpayer-funded, can turn away same-sex couples and trans people.
Landlords can evict renters for being LGBTQ.
Medical professionals can refuse to treat LGBTQ patients.
Clerks and judges can refuse to marry same-sex couples.
Schools can exclude trans students from bathrooms that align with their gender identity and discriminate against all LGBTQ students.
And, for good measure, these requirements must be interpreted as broadly as possible in favor of the discriminators.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I know you guys aren't going to like this, but Uber driver Ahmad el Boutari was well within his Constitutional right to deny service. According to a ruling by the second highest court in the land last June, Mississippi HB 1523 will set precedent for businesses and individuals to deny service based on sexual orientation and gender. Just as people have the right to be LBGTQ other people have the same right not to be associated with that type of lifestyle. Now that's true freedom.
> 
> On Thursday, a three-judge panel for the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals lifted the injunction on Mississippi's vicious "religious freedom" law, the worst anti-LGBTQ measure in the country. A federal judge had blocked the law before it took effect, ruling it violated the Establishment and Equal Protection Clauses. The 5th Circuit, however, held that the plaintiffs in the case did not have standing to challenge the law in court, rendering the injunction improper.
> 
> ...


UBER chooses not to discriminate.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Demon said:


> UBER chooses not to discriminate.


Uber isn't the business that denied service to the two woman. Independent driving contractor Boutari is the one that denied the service, and well within his right.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Correct he is a contractor working for Uber... he does not have an independent business where he can set his own rules. 100% in the wrong. I tolerate a lot of stuff in my car but 2 women kissing and putting their feet up and playing videos does not cross any lines. The driver was 100% wrong. He should have completed the trip and given the riders 1 star so that he never gets paired with them again.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't mess up the car. 
Don't touch or piss off the driver. 
Get your kiester to a spot where I can pick you up without getting a ticket. 
You get 5 stars. 

Kissing is a non violent activity. I have no problem with any two people kissing.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber isn't the business that denied service to the two woman. Independent driving contractor Boutari is the one that denied the service, and well within his right.


He agreed to Uber's terms.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Correct he is a contractor working for Uber... he does not have an independent business where he can set his own rules.


Correct, those aren't his rules. They are Uber's rules.


jocker12 said:


> Uber lists community guidelines on its website, which specify that "you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car," and that there's "no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."


Even if these aren't Uber rules, the law allows Boutari to deny service based on sexual preference.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Uber lists community guidelines on its website, which specify that "you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car," and that there's "no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."


The driver may have over reacted here. Not all kissing is considered sexual contact. Plenty of lovers give 'hello' and 'goodbye' pecks without that being considered sexual contact or flirting.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> Uber lists community guidelines on its website, which specify that "you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car," and that there's "no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."


Case Closed.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Demon said:


> UBER chooses not to discriminate.


Here are the chicks










Here is the video






and

*Uber CEO slams driver who booted lesbian couple over kiss*
"This is an open society and Uber is a platform that is available to anybody regardless of your background, your orientation, and that is sacred to us. It's an unfortunate circumstance and we will do everything we can for that not to repeat."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber CEO apparently doesn't know his own policy.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Case Closed.


Most likely this guy was uncomfortable with two women kissing in his car so he used the Uber guidelines as an excuse for kicking them out of his car. I also think Uber over reacted by kicking him off the platform when they could have just talked to him rather than take his livelihood away.

In this case Uber chose to side with the two women. If they didn't they were afraid they'd be labeled as homophobic by the LGBT community who are a protected class, at least where Uber is based. So much for Uber backing up the drivers that follow their own rules.

I doubt a straight couple would get this kind of press if they were denied service due to inappropriate behavior. It's kind of like the rule that says "Minors aren't allowed on the platform under 18 years of age" and yet Uber has no problem giving minors accounts as long as they have a credit card.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The guy did nothing wrong and all he has to do is go on tv and quote directly from Uber's own TOS that he was in the right then Uber will have to reinstate him.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Lesbian couple says Uber driver kicked them out over a kiss*
New York Post
Mobile · Jun 11, 2018 · A homophobic Big Apple Uber driver kicked a lesbian couple out of his car for innocently kissing in the back seat - because he found the act "disrespectful," according to an online video showing the aftermath of the &#8230;

Well, the New York Post just opened themselves up to a defamation lawsuit. And of all newspapers around the country the Post of all should know that any public contact between the same sex is deemed offensive to the Muslim religion. You got to love how the Post reported "innocently kissing". I'm sure the Muslim driver didn't view it as innocent. So which takes precedence in a situation like this? Is gender freedom more important than religious freedom?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Lesbian couple says Uber driver kicked them out over a kiss*
> New York Post
> Mobile · Jun 11, 2018 · A homophobic Big Apple Uber driver kicked a lesbian couple out of his car for innocently kissing in the back seat - because he found the act "disrespectful," according to an online video showing the aftermath of the &#8230;
> 
> Well, the New York Post just opened themselves up to a defamation lawsuit. And of all newspapers around the country the Post of all should know that any public contact between the same sex is deemed offensive to the Muslim religion. You got to love how the Post reported "innocently kissing". I'm sure the Muslim driver didn't view it as innocent. So which takes precedence in a situation like this? Is gender freedom more important than religious freedom?


If he was homophobic he wouldn't have allowed them in his car. The issue is they were breaking Uber's TOS and Uber is not standing behind their TOS, in an attempt to make it look like when you go against gays you are a bad person.

Some people just want to put on a show and this couple was just looking for a reason to *****.

I've had to ask couples to politely not kiss in my car as well. It's inappropriate and just not good manners. You can wait 10 minutes to get out of my car at your house and do whatever you want to do.

The problem is that nobody has any manners anymore.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If he was homophobic he wouldn't have allowed them in his car. The issue is they were breaking Uber's TOS and Uber is not standing behind their TOS, in an attempt to make it look like when you go against gays you are a bad person.
> 
> Some people just want to put on a show and this couple was just looking for a reason to *****.
> 
> ...


I wonder what that driver would've done IF those chicks would've asked to kiss him (as a tip, let's say)? Does anybody here thinks he would've kicked them out saying their request was disrespectful?

What would a driver/man do (honestly) if the passenger/woman wants to tip him with a kiss (inside of his car)? Kick them out and give them 1 star? *And this question is for the entire UP forum.*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If he was homophobic he wouldn't have allowed them in his car.


How would he have known beforehand that they were of the LGBTQ lifestyle?



jocker12 said:


> I wonder what that driver would've done IF those chicks would've asked to kiss him (as a tip, let's say)? Does anybody here thinks he would've kicked them out saying their request was disrespectful?


Yes, he would have kicked them out. You need to research the practices of the Muslim faith. Beheadings and stoning to death are the norm for people portraying public LGBTQ tendencies in much of the Middle East. In most of SE Asia it's only a prison sentence.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, he would have kicked them out. You need to research the practices of the Muslim faith. Beheadings and stoning to death are the norm for people portraying public LGBTQ tendencies in much of the Middle East. In most of SE Asia it's only a prison sentence.


Let's for a second here, forget about "the Muslim" aspect of this incident. (This happened in Jan 2017 - *Uber hit with another sexual-assault lawsuit** - *"The driver, Salim Mohamed Salem, also known as Salim Mohamed Abdussalam, had a criminal record and should have been prevented from driving an Uber, according to the complaint."). 

What would YOU do, inside your car, with a woman asking to kiss you? Kick her out and give her 1 star?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Let's for a second here, forget about "the Muslim" aspect of this incident.


You can't forget about "the Muslim" aspect. It's a constitutionally protected right under the First Amendment of the U.S. Constitution.



jocker12 said:


> What would YOU do, inside your car, with a woman asking to kiss you? Kick her out and give her 1 star?


I would bring the both of them home and say to my wife, "Hi honey, look what I found. Can I please keep them. Please please!!!"


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can't forget about "the Muslim" aspect. It's a constitutionally protected right under the First Amendment of the U.S. Constitution.


With all due respect to my Muslim friends and brothers, even if I am not religious, Muslim doesn't necessary equates to abstract full 100% moral behavior. (see the article attached to my previous comment). So you cannot say "Muslim" and suddenly think Angel, and this is true for every single other religion as well - Christianity, Judaism or Buddhism (or whatever). People (as individuals) are made of flesh, and I know you know what I mean.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I would bring the both of them home and say to my wife, "Hi honey, look what I found. Can I please keep them. Please please!!!"


Thank you for your honesty. You have a very special wife!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Thank you for your honesty. You have a very special wife!


Not really, her response was "Go put them back where you found them."


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not really, her response was "Go put them back where you found them."


It could have been worse.....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How would he have known beforehand that they were of the LGBTQ lifestyle?
> 
> Yes, he would have kicked them out. You need to research the practices of the Muslim faith. Beheadings and stoning to death are the norm for people portraying public LGBTQ tendencies in much of the Middle East. In most of SE Asia it's only a prison sentence.


they were likely all over each other when he initially rolled up



jocker12 said:


> I wonder what that driver would've done IF those chicks would've asked to kiss him (as a tip, let's say)? Does anybody here thinks he would've kicked them out saying their request was disrespectful?
> 
> What would a driver/man do (honestly) if the passenger/woman wants to tip him with a kiss (inside of his car)? Kick them out and give them 1 star? *And this question is for the entire UP forum.*


Something like that can only turn bad if either of them complain to Uber. Not worth it.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I think they are hot!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> they were likely all over each other when he initially rolled up
> 
> Something like that can only turn bad if either of them complain to Uber. Not worth it.


I know, but you don't kick them out and give them 1 star. You say you are in a relationship, or you are gay, or you are not interested and MOVE on.

Kicking them out is an overreaction out of pretended sensibilities which are not actually real. This kind of making a drama out of a relatively not very significantly detail, hurts the religious/Muslim community big time.

I understand and respect religious/Muslim values, but few of religious people show they are not properly adjusted to the society we live in today.

And they prefer to be "drama queens" instead of explaining what the problem is and have a smile about it.


----------



## amibrah (Mar 28, 2018)

The driver must be a virgin


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

That's just wrong. If they were fat and ugly then I would have problem.
Seems like a nice couple to me...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> I understand and respect religious/Muslim values, but few of religious people show they are not properly adjusted to the society we live in today.


Properly adjusted to you is a death sentence for others. I really don't think you know how strict some cultures and religions are. Here's a story of an Iraqi family that has lived in the U.S. for years yet the father thought his daughter was becoming to Westernized and killed her by purposely running her over with his own vehicle.

*Muslim Man Guilty of 'Honor Killing' in Daughter's Death*

By DEAN SCHABNER
SARAH NETTER
Feb. 22, 2011







PlayABCNEWS.com
WATCH Dad Accused of Running Over Daughter

An Iraqi immigrant was found guilty of second degree murder today for running over his daughter, a crime motivated, prosecutors said, by the Arizona Muslim man's belief that the 20-year-old woman had become to Westernized. Faleh Hassan Almaleki, 48, was also convicted of aggravated assault, because the mother of his daughter's boyfriend was also injured when he ran down the two women with his Jeep Cherokee in a suburban Phoenix parking lot in the October 2009 incident.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Properly adjusted to you is a death sentence for others. I really don't think you know how strict some cultures and religions are. Here's a story of an Iraqi family that has lived in the U.S. for years yet the father thought his daughter was becoming to Westernized and killed her by purposely running her over with his own vehicle.
> 
> *Muslim Man Guilty of 'Honor Killing' in Daughter's Death*
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, but the society around is not Middle East. In the US you interact with a lot more individuals from a lot more different cultures, and you need to have a higher level of tolerance in order to interact with people around you.

Please don't tell me you agree with the beheadings, stonings or any other type of public executions. That is probably the reason they left that place.

So when you relocate in the West, you cannot push your sensibilities to the extreme regarding western culture. When you integrate you learn to tolerate not to punish based on your cultural extreme values.

Muslims in the us it's not something new. Muhamad Ali or Malcolm X were Mullins. Have you ever heard about beheading and stonings in the US in the American Muslim community?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Here's modern day Islam. This also happens in Saudi Arabia, a "friend" of the U.S.









Gay men being rounded up for "processing" in the Islamic world, 
where homosexuals are demonized, banned, beaten, probed, 
forced into marriage, flogged, incarcerated, lashed, hanged, 
brutalized, stoned, thrown from roofs, tortured and shot.

Homosexuals are beheaded, hanged and stoned in modern Saudi Arabia and Iran, where Muhammad's laws are applied most strictly. Five other Muslim countries also have the death penalty on their books for homosexual behavior. In the past, gays were burned.

As one cleric recently put it, the only point of theological debate is not whether the homosexual should be killed, but _how_ it should be done. (See also Fatwa Islamiyah, which advocates burning and stoning).

In 2016, an educated imam in Tunisia explained that while it may seem harsh, there is no ambiguity in Islam:
God is very straightforward about this - not we Muslims, not subjective, the Sharia is very clear about it, the punishment for homosexuality, bestiality or anything like that is death. We don't make any excuses about that, it's not our law - it's the Quran


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Here's modern day Islam. This also happens in Saudi Arabia, a "friend" of the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This case didn't happened in the Middle Est.

American Muslims are never offended by LGBT. It is an educational issue, not cultural.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Muslims in the us it's not something new. Muhamad Ali or Malcolm X were Mullins. Have you ever heard about beheading and stoning in the US in the American Muslim community?


Ali and Malcolm X weren't even close to practicing the harsh reality of the Quran. Adultery excuses the both of them from being true Muslims.


jocker12 said:


> So when you relocate in the West, you cannot push your sensibilities to the extreme regarding western culture.


It's not their sensibilities. It's their religion. Many people can't even grasp the concept of this. A Muslim will end his own life as a martyr to uphold the word of Allah.



jocker12 said:


> I understand what you are saying, but the society around is not Middle East.


Yes it is. It is guaranteed by the First Amendment. It's Christianity, it's Atheism, it's Judaism, it's Buddhism, it's Muslim and it's even worshipping Satan. Now our constitution says you can't kill, but you can do just about anything else to live the religion you honor.



jocker12 said:


> This case didn't happened in the Middle Est.


Expand the photo and look at the signage on the buildings to the left. Looks a lot like this.











jocker12 said:


> American Muslims are never offended by LGBT. It is an educational issue, not cultural.


Go spend some time in the Middle East.

P.S. And while you're over there never use your left hand for anything but wiping your butt.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Correct he is a contractor working for Uber... he does not have an independent business where he can set his own rules. 100% in the wrong. I tolerate a lot of stuff in my car but 2 women kissing and putting their feet up and playing videos does not cross any lines. The driver was 100% wrong. He should have completed the trip and given the riders 1 star so that he never gets paired with them again.


No driver works "for" boober unless they are getting a W-2 from boober, genius


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

If a Muslim driver kicked a heterosexual couple out of his car because they were kissing and it was against the guidelines there wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Correct, those aren't his rules. They are Uber's rules.
> 
> Even if these aren't Uber rules, the law allows Boutari to deny service based on sexual preference.


Not in the state of NY.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Demon said:


> Not in the state of NY.


I never heard of a state law overruling a U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals case finding. But it has been 40 years since I took American Gov't in high school so I could be wrong.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I never heard of a state law overruling a U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals case finding. But it has been 40 years since I took American Gov't in high school so I could be wrong.


Was the court ruling specifically on NY's state law?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Demon said:


> Was the court ruling specifically on NY's state law?


It was a federal ruling. It sets precedence. Roe vs Wade was originally a TX ruling that went to federal court.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

On my way home today, I saw what looked like muslim Lyft driver and a woman standing outside waiting for what I am assuming were the police to come. I knew something was up because its a block from my house and a place no one would ever stop if there wasn't some kind of issue. I have never had to boot somebody from a ride. To me it's not worth it by the time you stop and argue, and call the cops etc.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Demon said:


> UBER chooses not to discriminate.


He didn't discriminate on their orientation, he discriminated on their behavior - public display of effection!

I personally don't like **** or heterosexual going at it in my car. It is disrespectful.

These girls sound like elitists!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

last nt. i has muslim in my 6 pax van. very nice people. spoke great english..here on vacation...we chatting cultures....he says in india no tipping or service charges really small on food del...
i said you are in usa ...follow the culture , just like when i am in your county..i been to many many countries


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow gorgeous


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> given the riders 1 star so that he never gets paired with them again.


In my market, that happens only on Gr*yft*; not on F*ub*a*r*



SEAL Team 5 said:


> it has been 40 years since I took American Gov't.


They do not teach Eighth Grade Civics (or its equivalent) in the public schools, any more. It is considered "oppressive" to make students learn how their government works.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Driver is an idiot and likely homophobe. But the issue begins and ends with “get out of my car”! Once a pax hears that, they need to get on. Doesn’t matter what the reason is. They can take it up with Uber or the courts later.

I haven’t had to toss anyone yet, but if I do and pax refuses to exit, our dialog is over and I’m calling 911. I’m not gonna argue, things won’t escalate, I am on the phone!

You simply will not remain in my vehicle once I’ve had enough of you! I won’t get physical. I won’t engage. It will be in poppo’s hands.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I read these stories. I think they are set ups. In two of the stories where it was guys kissing guys, they both used the same words to describe the kiss; i.e., "...a peck on the lips..." Sounds like a shake down lawsuit on the way to me. Why does everyone have to be a snowflake these days?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Lesbian couple says Uber driver kicked them out over a kiss*
> New York Post
> Mobile · Jun 11, 2018 · A homophobic Big Apple Uber driver kicked a lesbian couple out of his car for innocently kissing in the back seat - because he found the act "disrespectful," according to an online video showing the aftermath of the &#8230;
> 
> Well, the New York Post just opened themselves up to a defamation lawsuit. And of all newspapers around the country the Post of all should know that any public contact between the same sex is deemed offensive to the Muslim religion. You got to love how the Post reported "innocently kissing". I'm sure the Muslim driver didn't view it as innocent. So which takes precedence in a situation like this? Is gender freedom more important than religious freedom?


 Gender freedom? There's no such thing. Gender is a term made up by a bunch of social workers to describe feelings. Gender doesn't define the sex of the person. A person is born male or female. In very, very small percentages is a person born with neither sexual characteristic, a penis or a vagina. When asked what your sex is, you're either male or female. When asked about your "feelings" you can say you feel like a woman all you want with a man's body but it doesn't change your DNA physical sex.

The U.S. Supreme Court just ruled that a person's religious freedom doesn't take a back seat to someone else's civil rights. That's not how we promote civil right in the U.S.A. Tolerance doesn't mean "forced participation." Tolerance is a two-way street. If my religion doesn't approve of men having sex with other men, then I don't have to bake you a cake for your gay wedding. Why? Because you can find a cake somewhere else, like the Giant Eagle, so you're not being denied a cake. Now, if no cakes were available anywhere to you and your gay guy-to-be, then we could say, yes, there's discrimination here.

Basically, one has to discern between a PR gimmick and the possibility of a financial shakedown - and the real deal.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rosalita said:


> Why does everyone have to be a snowflake these days?


Because of participation trophies, reality TV, social media and bias news reporting. Technology has made it so Americans don't have to think for themselves anymore. Just put a popular person or subject in the spotlight and that will easily convince 150 million people what is right or wrong. We have become an ignorant weak society.

Look how easy it was for Uber to convince 900k Americans to drive their own vehicles with tremendous risk for pennies a mile.



Rosalita said:


> When asked what your sex is, you're either male or female. When asked about your "feelings" you can say you feel like a woman all you want with a man's body but it doesn't change your DNA physical sex.


It's not DNA that determines your sex, it's chromosomes. Every human being is inherently female (debatable as no sex is determined and fetus is known as blank) during the first 5 weeks of ingestion. The Y chromosome shows up later to determine the male sex.



Rosalita said:


> The U.S. Supreme Court just ruled that a person's religious freedom doesn't take a back seat to someone else's civil rights. That's not how we promote civil right in the U.S.A. Tolerance doesn't mean "forced participation." Tolerance is a two-way street. If my religion doesn't approve of men having sex with other men, then I don't have to bake you a cake for your gay wedding. Why? Because you can find a cake somewhere else, like the Giant Eagle, so you're not being denied a cake. Now, if no cakes were available anywhere to you and your gay guy-to-be, then we could say, yes, there's discrimination here.
> 
> Basically, one has to discern between a PR gimmick and the possibility of a financial shakedown - and the real deal.


Actually not the U.S. Supreme Court, but the 2nd highest court in the land ruled on this. The U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Because of participation trophies, reality TV, social media and bias news reporting. Technology has made it so Americans don't have to think for themselves anymore. Just put a popular person or subject in the spotlight and that will easily convince 150 million people what is right or wrong. We have become an ignorant weak society.
> 
> Look how easy it was for Uber to convince 900k Americans to drive their own vehicles with tremendous risk for pennies a mile.
> 
> It's not DNA that determines your sex, it's chromosomes. Every human being is inherently female (debatable as no sex is determined and fetus is known as blank) during the first 5 weeks of ingestion. The Y chromosome shows up later to determine the male sex.


DNA molecules are packaged as threads of chromosomes. So yes, DNA determines physiological sex of a human. There are 6500 ways that human genes are expressed differently between males and females. I understand how a baby becomes male or female in utero. You are correct about this: "Look how easy it was for Uber to convince 900k Americans to drive their own vehicles with tremendous risk for pennies a mile." But that doesn't make them snowflakes. Driving for Uber or Lyft is not a political statement of need to be regarded as a special class.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Islam is a funny thing,

Having spent considerable time in the Islamic world, they are lucky they just got kicked out of the car.


It's totally wrong that they got kicked out of the car.

What to do about the driver... what to do...


This is why I don't ever want to have employees of any kind under me.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

yogi bear said:


> why are we automatically taking the hairy overalled jackbooted ***** version of the story that is was only a "peck on the cheek"?


What's the drivers side of the story?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> I wonder what that driver would've done IF those chicks would've asked to kiss him (as a tip, let's say)? Does anybody here thinks he would've kicked them out saying their request was disrespectful?
> 
> What would a driver/man do (honestly) if the passenger/woman wants to tip him with a kiss (inside of his car)? Kick them out and give them 1 star? *And this question is for the entire UP forum.*


Just clarifying something here, how big a tip? Are we talking a quarter's worth peck on the cheek, or maybe a $10.00 full frenchie with a reach-around? 

Some drivers do a great job out there, we gotta understand this interesting new currency you speak of!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Islam is a funny thing,
> 
> Having spent considerable time in the Islamic world, they are lucky they just got kicked out of the car.


Look what this Saudi woman is facing just for hugging in public.

Officials have said that the woman "committed a deed incriminated in the anti-harassment act," Emirati newspaper Gulf News reported. If convicted, the fan girl could face up to two years in jail and a fine of 100,000 Saudi riyals ($26,665). The woman's name and age has not been officially released.


----------

